# Sprouts Raymond



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Whats the secret of cooking them again?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Dunno...

We have Sprouts Frozen in our house!*
















*Mrs GMJ does because I think they are the Devils dumplings!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Whats the secret of cooking them again?










Ray









Any ideas?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Dunno...
> 
> We have Sprouts Frozen in our house!*
> *Mrs GMJ does because I think they are the Devils dumplings!


But you´re not Raymond you´re Graham, Ray has a recipe he puts out every year at this time, haven´t seen it this year yet and I forget what he said last year, the year before, the year before that. If he doesn't come up with the answer I am going to try the roasting method, it sound rather yummy, as do roasting the carrots both from raw, no pre cooking.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

JanHank said:


> But you´re not Raymond you´re Graham, Ray has a recipe he puts out every year at this time, haven´t seen it this year yet and I forget what he said last year, the year before, the year before that. If he doesn't come up with the answer I am going to try the roasting method, it sound rather yummy, as do roasting the carrots both from raw, no pre cooking.


You're much too late this year, Jan. The sprouts have to be put on to cook no later than 15th November if they are to be ready for Xmas Day ...:grin2:
Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Parboil Ray then fry off in butter with garlic n something else I don't remember - oh, tiny bits of bacon. Delicious!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> You're much too late this year, Jan. The sprouts have to be put on to cook no later than 15th November if they are to be ready for Xmas Day ...:grin2:
> Steve


 Thats a joke on another forum :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We put the sprouts in a big saucepan along with a brick and boil the whole lot till the brick goes soft. Then we dump the sprouts and eat the brick.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

JanHank said:


> Thats a joke on another forum :grin2:


It's an annual joke for me,Jan, dating back to when I used to listen to Terry Wogan's Radio 2 Show whilst driving into work ...

But I have been reading about the Magi and am struggling to work out why one of the Three Wise Men was so angry around the time that Jesus was born, instead of anticipating the joy of the impending birth. Not just angry, much worse! Nobody has explained why Frank was incensed, perhaps it was because his name was so out of sync with those of his colleagues. Perhaps there will be a Channel 4 Documentary featuring Professor Bethany Hughes to explore the issue ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> It's an annual joke for me,Jan, dating back to when I used to listen to Terry Wogan's Radio 2 Show whilst driving into work ...
> 
> But I have been reading about the Magi and am struggling to work out why one of the Three Wise Men was so angry around the time that Jesus was born, instead of anticipating the joy of the impending birth. Not just angry, much worse! Nobody has explained why Frank was incensed, perhaps it was because his name was so out of sync with those of his colleagues. Perhaps there will be a Channel 4 Documentary featuring Professor Bethany Hughes to explore the issue ... :grin2:
> 
> Steve


There´s a special name for people like you Steve, it begins with either a P or a T and ends in t.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Parboil Ray then fry off in butter with garlic n something else I don't remember - oh, tiny bits of bacon. Delicious!


You probably know you need to cut an x in the base of the sprout otherwise the inner stalk will still be hard whole the leaves have gone to mush.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> *Parboil Ray* then fry off in butter with garlic n something else I don't remember - oh, tiny bits of bacon. Delicious!


I'm not sure he will be happy about that and at his age I suspect he'd need a bit more than a parboil to soften him up....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> You probably know you need to cut an x in the base of the sprout otherwise the inner stalk will still be hard whole the leaves have gone to mush.


Were you talking to yourself there Jean :grin2: Yes I do know how to prepare and boil sprouts, but this oven baking way you don´t boil them first, only cut big ones in half, but the ones I have bought are small. cooked with all the things you suggest Jean, but roasted with olive oil.

I hope Rays hasn´t been arrested for moaning in the shop, where is he, not returned since this morning when he was off shopping `again´.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sprouts are the work of the Devil and I'll have no part of it I tell you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Please look at Alans *Goodbye *thread.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ptillockt.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Ptillockt.


Sorry Al you've lost me on that one....:smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> You probably know you need to cut an x in the base of the sprout otherwise the inner stalk will still be hard whole the leaves have gone to mush.


No longer recommended as the sprouts tend to come apart.

Probably my favourite vegetable, great however served, raw in salad, boiled but still slightly textured, fried with lardons (bacon pieces).

They do tend to"extend their influence" a few hours later, but tough, they are delicious.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_ptarmigan

I'm stretching it a bit with the T but if the P at the beginning can be silent why not a T antywhtere I ptlease?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Were you talking to yourself there Jean /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


No, it was for Ray Jan - I thought if he was asking for a recipe he maybe needed a bit of hand-holding! And no, I wouldn't parboil Ray - he's nicely wrinkles as it is!

Dave (Penquin) - never get anywhere near the sprouts falling apart - at that stage they're pretty disgusting!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Picked up the Waitrose HOT Horseradish sauce at the English shop just down the road in reediness for the sprouts.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Picked up the Waitrose HOT Horseradish sauce at the English shop just down the road in reediness for the sprouts.
> 
> Ray.


I knew it was something weird, I´ll try this recipe I found, I´m not doing any more shopping.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Half a dozen from the freezer; chucked in boiling water for Mrs GMJ on Xmas Day.

Myself and my lad are normal human beings so will have nothing to do with them. Nasty memories of childhood well past and best forgotten!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Please look at Alans *Goodbye *thread.


Out of interest Jan why did you mention that on this thread?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Out of interest Jan why did you mention that on this thread?


Because nobody had noticed it, it was there for nearly an hour before I saw it and nobody else had responded to Alan or Gretchi so´s not to get them muddled.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

What is the secret to cooking sprouts the Raynipper way? Please explain Ray.

Sprouts are my favourite vegetable, followed by red cabbage, swede and celeriac. In fact I love all vegetables except for parsnips, I eat them if they are on my plate but Joyce will never buy them.

I believe it all depends on what the main course is i.e. if we were having a fish dish Joyce would never serve leaks or sprouts.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh Drew, Roast Parsnips, roast potatoes roasted carrots I love, I am about to try roast sprouts this weekend.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No secret Drew, I just like my sprouts garnished with Horseradish. I'm sure people add sauces and or garnishes to many foods. Theres Cranbury Jelly on meats and Jan says I'm weird.?

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> No secret Drew, I just like my sprouts garnished with Horseradish. I'm sure people add sauces and or garnishes to many foods. Theres Cranbury Jelly on meats and Jan says I'm weird.?
> 
> Ray.


What's that got to do with sprouts?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cos I'm sure someone will put other unusual things on sprouts Alan and they really are weird??

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Parboil Ray then fry off in butter with garlic n something else I don't remember - oh, tiny bits of bacon. Delicious!


After parboil fry off with chopped pancetta and chopped chestnuts, the only way I like them.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

The only gammon I really take to, just glazed and out of oven now. Xmas has officially started.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours is too, to ensure space for three ribs of beef, one turkey and probably “A Partridge in a Pear Tree”.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

6 mins on a rolling boil after your have cooked some chestnuts and made a veloute sauce with the liquid you poached the chestnuts in. Toss the sprouts in, add the chestnuts and have another drink. Merry Christmas


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think the thing is all you folks who eat sprouts with walnuts/bacon/pancetta/various sauces etc really means that you don't actually like sprouts...


...you like walnuts/bacon/pancetta/various sauces etc!


I'm a peas and carrots man myself!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"I'm a peas and carrots man myself"*

Fresh or straight from the freezer?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Fresh carrots and frozen Birds Eyes peas.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I love sprouts, no sauce or accompaniment necessary.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I can take or leave Sprouts. Chris hates them so I don't buy them. If they are on my plate at Christmas I will eat them and feel virtuous  Part of the Christmas experience.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Birds Eye Peas and Sweetcorn are the only frozen vegetables that we buy, everything else is fresh. I had to give up vegetable gardening a few years ago to due to knee problems but I still keep my greenhouse going, and I have quite a few containers for French and Runner Beans, Beetroot etc.


----------

